# When starting a Photography Business....



## bcarlson87 (Mar 3, 2015)

I am very interested in starting a photography business as a side gig. Any advice/Tips for starting up a side photography business? Any suggestions about how to start a business?


I've been building a portfolio of pictures i've already done for people. 
-Such as engagement photos, maternity photos, newborn photos, child photos, family photos etc. 
-I've also done lots of landscape/nature photos. 

I've got a camera gear that i'm comfortable using and a reliable computer for editing images. 
-I currently have Photoshop Elements 10 for editing-although I don't do a ton of editing to the images I take. Mostly Cropping and color/brightness adjusting.

I've invested a backdrop/floor drop kit, small studio lighting set up and a some small studio props/cheesecloth wraps/fabric etc.

I have two camera bodies with three interchangeable lenses/filters and a speed light.  

I am currently trying to come up with a business name and logo.

Any advice or suggestions for starting up a photography business would be much appreciated.


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 3, 2015)

Also don't forget...

Do you want to set it up as a sole proprietor,  LLC, INC, S-Corp?

You'll want to register your business with your city, state, and get an FEIN number.   Check your city all on the process and the state's BOE office for the FEIN number.

Setup a bank account so you can accept payments in your own business name.

Oh, liability insurance.  Statefarm and PPA both offer them and they're affordable.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 3, 2015)

A name/logo is the least of it, that's the fun & easy part. Having a good professional quality portfolio seems to be a good start as a photographer. Develop a business plan, start taking some workshops/seminars on marketing, etc. Look up what's required to be a small business in _*your state*_.

Resources are available thru PPA or American Society of Media Photographers . ASMP has been doing a monthly 1 hour webinar called Business As UnUsual, no cost, don't have to be a member; might be worth seeing what the topic is each month.


----------



## paigew (Mar 3, 2015)

Why not just use your name?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Mar 3, 2015)

Don't. 

Flash up your favorite search engine, and search "adult education" in your area.  Find all of the classes available on:  entrepreneurship, business management, basic accounting, etc that you can.  The business of photography is very little about photography and very much about business.  In between that spend every spare minute you can either shooting, processing, or learning how to improve your craft. 

The fact that you have "Elements 10" and "don't do a ton of editing" gives me some concern.  Granted anyone can hang out a shingle and call themselves a 'professional photographer' (Heck.. I did it), but 99.9% of them don't have the first clue.  I would expect to spend at least $2-3000 on insurance, legal fees/consultation (contract review, etc), accounting services, and various government registration before you take your first paid picture.


----------



## ryanestes (Apr 1, 2015)

All good advice above. Thinking through things legally, w/r/t insurance, your business plan, taxes, registering your business with the state, and figuring out what you'll specialize in, how you'll attract clients, etc. are all very important. 

It would be helpful to talk to an accountant who can help you think through some of the ramifications of going into business, choosing the right structure, etc.

You already have backup gear, so that's a step in the right direction.

When you put up your website, I would definitely think through what you _want_ to shoot, then pursue that. Don't mix and match -- if I were hiring a wedding photographer and came across a site with some wedding stuff, some landscape/nature images, some street photography... I'd probably look elsewhere, because I would want someone who lives and breathes weddings. Same is true for any other area of photography. How can you grow your business to the point where people see you as the go-to person?

FWIW, I wrote a brief post on a few steps to take before launching your business. Certainly not the only things worth doing, but they're a start, you know?


----------

